# لماذا ﻧﺼــــﻮﻡ ﺻﻴــــﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻴـــﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﻌــــــــﺬﺭﺍﺀ



## philanthropist (7 أغسطس 2015)

*لماذا ﻧﺼــــﻮﻡ ﺻﻴــــﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻴـــﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﻌــــــــﺬﺭﺍﺀ*

+ ﻛـــﺎﻥ ﺗــﻮﻣــﺎ ﺍﻟــﺮﺳــﻮﻝ ﻗــﺎﺩﻣــﺎ ﻣــﻦ ﺑــﻼﺩ ﺍﻟﻬﻨــﺪ ﻋﻠــﻲ
ﺳﺤـﺎﺑــﻪ .
ﺭﺍﻱ ﺟﺴــﺪ ﺍﻟﻌــﺬﺭﺍﺀ ﻣﺤﻤــﻮﻻ ﻋﻠــﻲ ﺍﺟﻨﺤــﻪ ﺍﻟﻤــﻼﺋﻜــﻪ ﻓــﻮﻕ
ﺟﺒــﻞ ﺍﺧﻤﻴــﻢ ﺑــﺎﻟﺼﻌﻴــﺪ ﻓﻨــﺎﺩﺍﻩ ﺍﺣــﺪ ﺍﻟﻤــﻼﺋﻜــﻪ ﺑــﺎﺳﻤــﻪ
ﻭﺩﻋــﺎﻩ ﺍﻟــﻲ ﺗﻘﺒﻴـــﻞ ﺟﺴــﺪ ﺍﻟﻌــﺬﺭﺍﺀ ﻭﺍﺣــﺬ ﺑــﺮﻛﺘﻬــﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻘــﺪﺳــﻪ
.
+ ﻓﻔﻌــﻞ ﻭﻧــﺎﻝ ﺑــﺮﻛﺘﻬــﺎ ﺑــﻞ ﻭﻣﻨــﺢ ﺍﻱ ﺍﻋﻄــﻲ ﺍﻟــﺰﻧــﺎﺭ
( ﺍﻟﺤــﺰﺍﻡ ) ﻭﻛــﺎﻥ ﻃــﻮﻟــﻪ 74ﺳــﻢ ﻭﻋــﺮﺿــﻪ 5ﺳـــﻢ ﻭﺳﻤﻜــﻪ 3
ﻣﻠــﻲ ﺍﻟــﺬﻱ ﻛــﺎﻧــﺖ ﺗﺴﺘﻌﻤﻠــﻪ ﺍﻟﻌـــﺬﺭﺍﺀ ﻭﻳـــﻮﺟــﺪ ﺍﻟــﺰﻧــﺎﺭ
ﺑﻜﻨﻴﺴــﻪ ﻓـــﻲ ﺳــﻮﺭﻳـــﺎ
+ ﻭﻟﻤــﺎ ﺭﺟــﻊ ﺣﻜــﻰ ﻣــﺎ ﺭﺍﺋــﻪ ﻋﻠــﻲ ﺍﻟــﺮﺳــﻞ ﻭﻗــﺎﻝ ﺍﻧــﺎ
ﻗﻠﻴـــﻞ ﺍﻻﻳﻤــــﺎﻥ ﻓﺼـــﺎﻣـــﻮﺍ ﺍﻟـــــﺮﺳـــــﻞ 15 ﻳــــــــــﻮﻡ
+ ﻭﺑﻌـــﺪ ﺫﻟــﻚ ﺭﺍﺋـــﻮﺍ ﺟﺴـــﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﻴـــﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﻌـــﺬﺭﺍﺀ ﺻﻌـــﺪ ﺍﻟـــﻲ
ﺍﻟﺴﻤـــــﺎﺀ ﻣﺤﻤــــﻮﻻ ﻋﻠــــﻲ ﺍﺟﻨﺤــــــﻪ ﺍﻟﻤـــــﻼﺋﻜــــﻪ
ﻓـــﺎﻋـــﻼﻧــــﻮﺍ ﺻﻌـــــﻮﺩ ﺟﺴــــﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﻴــــﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﻌــــــﺬﺭﺍ وكل عام وانتم بخير+++♡♡♡♡


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (7 أغسطس 2015)

ممكن مصدر المعلومة ..


----------



## Maran+atha (7 أغسطس 2015)

​شكرا كثير للموضوع الرائع 
اختى الغالية philanthropist​*من التقليد المقدس* 

قصة حياة القديسة العذراء مريم وصعود جسدها المقدس
*





تنيحت السيدة العذراء مريم والدة الإلة عندما بلغ عمرها حوالى 60 عام
جازت منها اثنتي عشرة سنة في الهيكل واربعة وثلاثين سنة في بيت القديس يوسف النجار. وأربع عشرة سنة عند القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي، كوصية الرب القائل له: " هذا ابنك " وليوحنا: " هذه أمك"
وبعد صعود السيد المسيح بأقل من 15 سنة، كانت مريم العذراء والدة الإله ملازمة الصلاة في القبر المقدس ومنتظرة ذلك الوقت السعيد الذي فيه تنطلق من رباطات الجسد وقد أعلمها الروح القدس بانتقالها سريعا من هذا العالم الزائل ولما دنا الوقت حضر التلاميذ وعذارى جبل الزيتون وكانت السيدة مضطجعة علي سريرها، وأرسل السيد المسيح الى أمة ملاكا يحمل اليها خبر انتقالها، ففرحت كثيرا وطلبت أن يجتمع اليها الرسل. فأمر السيد المسيح أن يجتمع الرسل من كل أنحاء العالم حيث كانوا متفرقين يكرزون بالأنجيل وأن يذهبوا الى الجثمانية حيث كانت العذراء موجودة. 
وبمعجزة إلهية وٌجدوا جميعا فى لحظة أمام السيدة العذراء فيما عدا توما الرسول الذى كان يكرز فى الهند. وكان عدم حضوره الى الجثمانية لحكمة إلهية. فرحت العذراء بحضور الرسل و قالت لهم: أنة قد حان زمان إنتقالها من هذا العالم. وبعدما عزَتهم وودَعتهم وإذا بالسيد المسيح حضر محمولا على مركبة شاروبيمية وحوله ألوف ألوف من الملائكة ومعهم آدم وحواء يمتدحانها على أنها سبب خلاصهما بولادة المسيح منها، ومعهم صاحب المزامير العذب داود النبى، وبكت القديسة مريم ومعها العذارى، لكن الرب عزاهم. لقد قبل أمه العذراء، وباركهم وأمر القديس بطرس أن يتطلع على المذبح ليجد ثيابا سماوية، أرسلها الآب لتكفين القديسة. 
الموضوع منقول من منتديات المسيحي الجريء

وللحال اتجهت العذراء نحو الشرق، وصلت بلغة سماوية، ثم رقدت متجهة نحو الشرق. وقف العذارى حول القديسة يرتلن، كما جلس السيد المسيح بجوارها، وتهلل داود المرتل: "كريم في عيني الرب موت قديسيه". وفي وقت الساعة التاسعة تقبل الرب نفسها، وأسلمت روحها الطاهرة بيد ابنها وإلهها يسوع المسيح يوم 21 طوبة الذى كفن جسدها في الثياب السماوية ورفعها الرسل ووضعوها فى التابوت ودفنوها فى القبر الجديد في حقل يهوشفاط بالجسمانية، وهم يرتلون والملائكة أيضا غير المنظورين يرتلون معهم، وأصعدها إبنها إلى المساكن العلوية.
وبينما هم حاملين جسدها إعترض اليهود الأشرار موكب الجنازة وهجموا على السرير المحمول على أعناق الرسل الذى عليه جسد العذراء الطاهرة لكي يطرحوه إلى الأرض، ولكن الله ضربهم جميعاً بالعمى وأما المعتدي على التابوت وكان إسمة رأوبين فقد إنفصلت يداه من جسمه وبقيتا معلقتين بالتابوت، حينئذ إبتدأ المصاب يبكي وينتحب فتحنن عليه التلاميذ وأجابه بطرس قائلاً: آمن بكل قلبك أن هذه هى بالحقيقة أم ابن الله الذى ولد من هذه الدائمة البتولية من دون زرع بشر وحينئذ تعود إليك يداك أما الرجل فصرخ بمرارة معترفاً بها وبذنبه وفى الحال قربه بطرس ليديه فلصقتا بجسمه مرة آخرى وسائر الذين كانوا معه بكوا معترفين بخطياهم وآمنوا بالرب فقال لهم بطرس: إقتربوا وإلمسوا أعينكم بثيابها وبما أنها أم الرحمة تتحنن عليكم وتشفيكم؛ ولما عملوا هكذا عاد إليهم بصرهم، ثم دفنوها وكان ذلك فى الحادي والعشرين من شهر طوبة، وبعد ذلك أي فى السادس عشر من مسرى أصعد الملائكة الأطهار جسدها الطاهر للسماوات
ولمدة ثلاثة أيام ظل الملائكة يرتلون حولها ولم تنقطع أصوات تسابيحهم وهبوب رائحة بخور ذكية كانت تعَطر المكان حتى أن التلاميذ لم يتركوا المكان إلا بعد إنقطاع صوت التسابيح ورائحة البخور أيضا. وكانت مشيئة الرب أن يرفع الجسد الطاهر الى السماء محمولاً بواسطة الملائكة.
وقد أخفى عن أعين الآباء الرسل هذا الأمر ماعدا القديس توما الرسول الذى كان يبشَر فى الهند ولم يكن حاضراً وقت نياحة العذراء. ولكن سحابة حملتة لملاقاة جسد القديسة مريم فى الهواء فوق جبل أخميم بصعيد مصر، وسمع أحد الملائكة يقول له "أسرع يا توما وتقدم وتبَارك من جسد كليٍة الطهر، ففعل كما أمرة الملاك". وطلب منها علامة يبرهن بها لأخوته التلاميذ عن حقيقة صعودها للسماء فأعطته زنارها المقدس. ثم أرتفع جسد والدة الإلة الى السماء، وبعد ذلك أعادتة السحابة الى الهند ليكمل خدمتة وكرازتة هناك.
فكَر القديس توما أن يذهب الى أورشليم لمقابلة باقى الرسل. فوصلها مع نهاية شهر أبيب، وهناك أعلمه الرسل بنياحة السيدة العذراء، فطلب منهم أن يرى بنفسه الجسد قائلا: " أنا لا أصدق حتى أعاين جسدها فأنتم تعرفون كيف أني شككت في قيامة السيد المسيح ". فلَما رجعوا معه وكشفوا التابوت لم يجدوا إلا الأكفان فحزنوا جدا، ظانين أن اليهود قد جائوا وسرقوه، فطمأنهم توما وقال لهم: "بل رأيت جسد العذراء الطاهرة محمولاً بين أيدى الملائكة، وهذا هو زنارها علامة على صدق كلامى.
الزنار المقدس





فعرفوا منه أن ما رآه القديس توما الرسول يوافق نهاية اليوم الثالث الذى إنقطعت فيه التسابيح ورائحة البخور. فقرروا جميعا أن يصوموا من أول مسرى وأستمر الصيام لمدة أسبوعين. وهو الصوم المعروف بصوم العذراء. رافعين الصلاة والطلبات للرب يسوع أن يمنحهم بركة مشاهدة هذا الصعود لجسدها إلى السماء. فحقق الرب طلبتهم فى هذا اليوم المبارك، وأعلنهم أن الجسد محفوظ تحت شجرة الحياة فى الفردوس. لأن الجسد الذى حمل الله الكلمة تسعة أشهر وأخذ جسده أى ناسوته من جسدها لا يجب أن يبقى فى التراب ويتحلل ويكون عرضة للفساد ومرعى للدود والحشرات. ولازال تكريم السيد المسيح لأمه يبدو فى قبول شفاعتها لأنه قال "إنَى أكَرم الذين يكرموننى". ولقد ظهر من القبر الذى كانت قد وضعت فيه عجائب كثيرة ذاع خبرها، مما أذهل اليهود الذين إجتمعوا وقرروا حرق الجسد الطاهر. فلما فتحوا القبر لم يجدوا فيه إلا بخوراً عطراً يتصاعد منه، فآمن جمع غفير منهم وأنصرف مشايخهم خائبين.

نياحة وصعود جسد مريم العذراء
يروى التقليد الكنسى حسب أقوال القديس كيرلس البابا الاسكندرى والبابا ثاوفليس ال 23 وحسب ما ورد فى سنكسار الكنيسة القبطية: 
قال القديس كيرلس: طلب منى قسان يسمى احدهما داود والثانى يوحنا - كانا يرأسان احد الاديرة بسيناء وطلبا منى ان اقص عليهما خبر نياحة السيدة العذراء - ولما لم اكن على علم رأيت ان اركن الى خزانة الكتب الموجودة فى بيت لحم بمنزل يوحنا الملقب مرقص لانها تحوى اخبار القديسين فعثرت على كتاب بخط يعقوب اخى الرب الذى صار اول اساقفة اورشليم يذكر فيه نياحة الطاهرة مريم البتول فى 21 من شهر طوبة ويصرح بأن خبر انتقالها سطره حبيب الرب يوحنا الرسول ووضعه بالكنيسة فى افسس. فقلت للقسيسين ان يذهبا الى افسس ويحضرا لى الكتاب الذى كتبه يوحنا الحبيب وفعلا ذهبا الى هناك وصلوا فظهر لهما القديس يوحنا وارشدهما عن مكان الكتاب ثم ارسلا لى نسخة منه وهذا ماجاء بالكتاب: 
بسم الثالوث الاقدس الاله الواحد يسوع المسيح المولود من الاب قبل كل الدهور الذى تجسد من العذراء الطاهرة لخلاص البشر، بمشيئته عتقنا من نير العبودية.. نير الشيطان وانار بصائرنا بنور لاهوته وتراءف علينا واعدا ايانا بنوال الحياه الدائمة فى النعيم الذى لايزول ان نحن سلكنا بحسب وصاياه فيجب علينا معشر الارثوذوكس ان نعبده ونغبط والداته ونعظمها فى حياتها وبعد نياحتها وانتقالها من العالم الزائل الى النعيم.
والان اريد ان اعلمكم ايها الاباء الاطهار الاخيار انه ذات يوم خرجت السيدة العذراء لزيارة قبر ابنها الوحيد بالجلجثة للتبرك منه حسب عادتها يوميا مع ان اليهود كانوا قد وضعوا حجرا كبيرا على القبر بعد قيامة المخلص واقاموا عليه حراسا ليمنعوا كل من قصد الاتيان اليه او يرجموه بالحجارة.. وقد اخفوا صليب السيد المسيح والحربة والمسامير والثياب التى كان مرتديها واكليل الشوك والاكفان.
ولما رأى الحراس السيدة بجانب القبر تسجد وترفع يديها وتصلى: ايها العلى انقلنى من هذا العالم الفانى لانى اخشى سلطة اليهود المعاندين اذ رأونى اصلى عند قبرك المقدس.
فلما سمع الحراس صلاتها اخبروا رؤساء الكهنة بما سمعوه فأمروهم برجمها والتنكيل بها ولكن الحراس لم ينفدوا ذلك.. ثم ظهر لها الملاك جبرائيل واخبرها ان صلاتها قد سمعت وارسلنى الرب لاخبرك بأنك ستنتقلين من هذا العالم عما قريب.. فسرت بذلك.. وبينما الكهنة يسرعون الى الوالى لاستصدار امر بالضرر بها اذ بأبجر ملك الرها ينذرهم بالهلاك عن يد طيباريوس قيصر ويعلنهم انه مؤمن بالسيد المسيح وسوف تأتى الجيوش للانتقام منهم وامرهم بعدم الاقتراب من العذراء ام المخلص فأطاعوا ولكنهم طلبوا منها عدم العودة الى القبر وطلب منها الملاك جبرائيل ان تذهب الى بيت لحم.
ثم يكمل القديس كيرلس حديثه طبقا لما ورد بالسنكسار القبطى: 
بينما كانت والده الاله ملازمة الصلاة اعلمها الروح القدس انها ستنتقل من العالم ثم حضر اليها عذراى الزيتون وكذلك جميع الرسل ماعدا توما.. الاحياء فقط واجتمعوا حولها ثم جاء السيد المسيح له المجد مع الملائكة واعلمها بالسعادة التى اعدت لها ثم باركت الرسل والعذراى ثم اسلمت روحها بيد ابنها يسوع المسيح فأصعدها الى المساكن العلوية معه.. واما جسدها الطاهر فدفنه الرسل، وفيما هم ذاهبون به خرج بعض اليهود لمنع دفنها وامسك احدهم بالتابوت فأنفصلت يداه من جسمه وبقيتا معلقتين بالنعش حتى ندم باكيا بالدموع وبتوسل الرسل عادت يده الى جسمه ثانيا.
فوضعوا جسدها الطاهر المقدس فى تابوت من خشب واغلقوه ووضعوه فى صخرة واغلقوها وعندما هموا بالانصراف فاذا بصوت تسبيح الملائكة واقاموا هناك 3 ايام يسمعون تسبيح الملائكة وبعد ذلك انصرفوا. 
ولم يكن توما معهم لانه كان فى الهند يبشر.. فقد دعاه السيد المسيح ليرى ظهور اصعاد جسد مريم المبارك واذا بصوت من السحاب يقول له اسرع ياتوما وقبل جسد القديسة مريم فأسرع وقبله.. وعند حضورة الى اورشليم سأل التلاميد عن العذراء فقالوا له عن نياحتها فقال لا اصدق الا لما ارى جسدها فلما فتح التلاميد القبر لم يجدوا جسد السيدة العذراء فدهشوا وخافوا ان يكون الجنود قد سرقوا جسدها ولكن توما طمأنهم وعرفهم كيف انه شاهد صعود جسدها الى السماء - وهنا سمع التلاميذ صوت من السماء يقول ان الرب لم يشىء ان يبقى جسدها فى الارض.. فصام الرسل لكى يريهم الرب جسدها وصاموا الى اليوم 16 من مسرى حيث تم الوعد لهم برؤيتها كما رأها توما فأمنوا وصدقوا وبشروا الخبر بين المؤمنيين من شعوب الكرازة بأورشليم.
وقيل ان الرب دفن جسد امه تحت شجرة الحياه فى الفردوس انتظارا ليوم القيامة.

ميمر إصعاد جسد العذراء مريم للقديس كيرلس السكندري 16 مسرى 
أيها الأخوة الأحباء أعيروني أذاناً صاغية وقلوباً واعية كي أقص عليكم أنا الحقير كيرلس بطريرك الاسكندرية ما وجدته مكتوباً بأيدي سادتنا الآباء الرسل الأطهار معززاً بشهادة القديس يوحنا البتول حبيب ربنا يسوع المسيح بخصوص صعود جسد السيدة العذراء فى مثل هذا اليوم الذى هو السادس من شهر مسرى ووجوده تحت شجرة الحياة التى بسطت أغصانها عليه بأمر الثالوث الأقدس الإله الواحد الذى ينبغي له السجود والعظمة إلى دهر الداهرين وتفصيل ذلك: 
الموضوع منقول من منتديات المسيحي الجريء

أنه لما كان بعد نياح السيدة العذراء فى اليوم الحادي والعشرين من شهر طوبة حيث أنتشرت رائحة زكية لم يشتم مثلها من قبل وصوت من السماء يقول طوباك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة الرب معك وبعد أن دفنت داخل جثسيماني بحقل يهوشافاط بإرشاد الروح القدس، وبواسطة الرسل الأطهار الذين إستمروا يقدمون الصلوات من حين لآخر أمام قبرها الطاهر حتى السادس عشر من شهر مسرى فأشرق عليهم نور سمائي فى الوقت الذى كانوا فيه يسبحون ويرتلون أمام باب المغارة الموضوع فيها جسدها الطاهر وسمعوا أصوات تهليل وتسابيح روحانية ونغمات ملائكية ولم يعلموا سر ذلك؛ فإن الإله له المجد أراد أن يرفع جسد والدته على أجنحة ملائكته النورانية فأرسل طغمة منهم لإتمام ذلك حسب مشيئته، وكان توما أحد الرسل ببلاد الهند ولم يحضر اليوم الذى تنيحت فيه السيدة العذراء لسر لا يعلمه أحد ما ولما كان هذا التلميذ لا يؤمن ما لم يره؛ أراد الله أن يظهر له هذا السر العظيم فأرسل سحابة نورانية وأمره بواسطه الروح القدس أن يعلوها قاصداً موضع جثسيماني بحقل يهوشافاط حيث هناك أخوته الرسل وبينما هو على السحابة إذ رآى طغمة الملائكة تحمل جسد السيدة العذراء؛ فإستفسر عن حقيقة الحال فقيل له أن هذا هو جسد السيدة العذراء مرتمريم التى تنيحت وأمرنا السيد أن نحمله ونصعد به إلى فردوس النعيم ففرح كثيراً وسجد لها وقبل جسدها وطوبها، ثم أنزلته السحابة عند الرسل فسلم على أخوته وقالوا له: ما الذى أخرك عن الحضور يوم نياحة العذراء لترى العجائب التى ظهرت على يديها، حقاً لقد فاتك أمر عظيم جداً.
فأجابهم: إن الروح القدس أعلمني بكل شيء فى حينه وأني كنت مشتغلاً وقتها فى عماد أكلوديا ابنه ملك الهند وها قد أتيت الآن وليَّ رغبة شديدة فى أن أنظر جسد سيدتي (يقصد بذلك ألا يخبرهم بحقيقة ما رآه مباشرة بل أراد تمهيد الطريق أولاً حتى لا يزعج أخوته) فأجابوه قائلين: أنه داخل المغارة ويصعب علينا رفع الحجر عن باب القبر لجسامته، فقال: أنا لا أصدق جميع ما تقولونه إن لم آره بعيني، فأجابوه: ألم تزل فى شكوك حتى الآن، ونسيت ما فعلته يوم قيامة المخلص، فقال: أنا هو توما الذى لا يصدق إلا إذا رآى، فقاموا معه ودحرجوا الحجر عن باب القبر بعد عناء شديد، ثم دخلوا إلى داخل فلم يجدوا جسد العذراء.
فوقفوا باهتين متحيرين وهم يقولون ما الذي حدث؟! فوقف توما بينهم وهم حيارى وقال لهم لا تحزنوا يا أخوتي لأني رآيت اليوم جسد سيدتي العذراء محمولاً على أجنحة الملائكة وقت أن كنت آتياً على السحابة فطلبت إليهم أن يخبروني فأجابوني أن هذا جسد السيدة العذراء نحمله إلى الفردوس بأمر السيد المسيح فقبلته وتباركت منه وطوبته فتعجبوا جداً لأجل ذلك ومجدوا الله .....
أيتها الخدر الملوكي إن الروح القدس حل عليك وقوة العليَّ ظللتط لأن المولود منك حقاً هو كلمة الله وابن الآب الذى لا إبتداء له ولا نهاية، قد أتى وخلصنا من خطايانا، أنت أصل ذرية داود التى ولدت لنا مخلصنا يسوع المسيح وحيد الأب قبل كل الدهور، أنت القبة المدعوة قدس الأقداس والتابوت المصفح بالذهب من كل جانب، وألواح العهد المكتوبة بأصبع الله، والقسط الذهب والمن مخفى فيه مثال ابن الله الذى أتى وحل فيه وتجسد بوحدانية غير مفترقة؛ دعيتي أم الله الملك الحقيقي ومن بعد الميلاد بقيتي عذراء كما قال حزقيال النبي.
يا مريم ممجد هو عمانوئيل الذى ولدتيه من أجل هذا حفظك بغير فساد، تشبهتي بالسلم الذى رآه يعقوب مرتفعاً إلى علو السماء، السلام لك أيتها المنارة النقية التى حملت مصباح اللاهوت، إفرحي يا رجاء خلاص المسكونة كلها لأنه من أجل طهارتك صرنا أحراراً من لعنة حواء ومن أجلك صرناً مسكناً للروح القدس هذا الذى حل عليك وطهرك، من أجل هذا نحن نعيد عيداً روحانياً صارخين مع الملك داود المرتل قائلين: قم يارب إلى راحتك أنت وتابوت موضع قدسك الذى إخترته الذى هو أنت يا مريم العذراء، السلام لك أيتها المائدة الروحانية التى منها أخذ خبز الحياة لكل أحد، السلام لك يا فخرنا ورجاءنا وثباتنا بظهور إلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح منك، نعظمك بإستحقاق مع أليصابات نسيبتك قائلين: "مباركة أنت فى النساء ومباركة هى ثمرة بطنك" السلام لفخر جنسنا التى ولدت لنا عمانوئيل نسألك أذكرينا أيتها الشفيعة الأمينة عند ابنك الحبيب ربنا يسوع المسيح ليغفر لنا خطايانا ويسامحنا على هفواتنا ويثبتنا على الإيمان المستقيم إلى النفس الآخير الذى له المجد الدائم إلى الأبد أمين.
منقول*​
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين


----------



## Maran+atha (7 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا كثير للموضوع الرائع 
اختى الغالية philanthropist​ 
قصة زنار العذراء مريم​ 
تعود قصة زنار السيدة العذراء إلى القديس مار توما الرسول الذي أخذ الزنار من السيدة العذراء كدليل منها على رؤيته لها تنقلها الملائكة إلى السماء روحاً وجسداً.
+ وقد بقي مع رفاته في الهند حتى تم نقل الرفاة والزنار المقدس إلى مدينة الرها (أديسا - اورفة حاليا في تركيا) في 23 / 8 / 394 م .
+ ثم تم نقل الزنار المقدس لوحده سنة 476م إلى كنيسة السيدة العذراء بمدينة حمص السورية التي كانت قد شيدت من عام 59 ميلادي عن طريق أحد الأباء وهو الأب داوود الطورعبديني مع رفاة للقديس مار باسوس.
+ تجديد الكنيسة واكتشاف الزنار: 
بعد ذلك بمدة خاف الحمصيون على الزنار المقدس بسبب الأحوال الأمنية غير المستقرة. فدفنوه داخل مذبح الكنيسة في وعاء معدني، وظل كذلك حتى سنة 1852م حيث أراد السريان هناك تجديد كنيستهم في عهد المطران يوليوس بطرس مطران الأبرشية الذي صار فيما بعد بطريركاً باسم بطرس الرابع بين عامي 1872-1884م. 
وحينما هدموا الكنيسة وجدوا زنار السيدة العذراء موضوعاً في وعاء وسط المذبح، ففرحوا جداً وتباركوا منه. ثم أعادوه إلى المذبح بالحالة التي وجوده فيها ووضعوا فوقه حجراً كبيراً ونقشوا عليه بالخط الكرشوني تاريخ تجديد البيعة عام 1852م وإن هذا تم في عهد المطران يوليوس بطرس. ونقشوا أيضاً أسماء المتبرعين وذكروا أن الكنيسة ترجع لعام 59م ونتيجة لعوامل كثيرة أهمها الأضطهاد الذي وقع على الكنيسة لجأ الآباء إلى إخفاء الزنار. ونُسي أمره حوالي مائة عام تقريباً حتى شاءت ارادة الله أن يظهر هذا الكنز الثمين الذي لا يقدر بمال لينال المؤمنون بركته على الدوام.

+ ففي أواسط نيسان من عام 1953م كان سيادة الحبر الأعظم بطريرك السريان الأرثوذكس اغناطيوس افرام الأول يتصفح مع رجال الدين بعضاً من الوثائق و الأوراق التي قدمت هدية لمكتبة البطريركية وكانت هذه الأوراق مما جمعه المرحوم القس يوسف عسكر حمصي المتوفي عام 1916م
فوجدوا مجلداً يحوي 46 رسالة مكتوبة بالكرشوني والعربي تعود إلى أكثر من مئة عام وإحداها وهي مكتوبة بالكرشوني طولها 28سم وعرضها20سم كتبها وجهاء سوريا إلى وجهاء مدينة ماردين التركية عام 1852م و يشرحون فيها عن أوضاع أبرشياتهم ويقولون فيها أنهم عندما هدموا كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم والدة الإله بمدينة حمص في سورية بغية توسيعها وتجديدها وتسقيفها بالخشب فوجدوا زنار السيدة العذراء موضوعاً في وعاء وسط مائدة التقديس في المذبح. 
وبناءً على هذه المعلومات المذكورة في الوثيقة تم كشف مائدة التقديس في: 20 تموز 1953م
ووجد رقيم حجري طوله 46سم و عرضه 44سم سماكته 2سم مكتوب عليه بخط كرشوني واضح مايلي:
في سنة 59م بنيت كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم والدة الإله وذلك في زمن البشير ملاآ المدعو ايليا أيضاً ثم ذكر تاريخ تجديد الكنيسة سنة1852م في عهد المطران يوليوس بطرس كما أورد أسماء البلاد والقرى التي تبرع أهلها بنفقات العمارة وقد وجد جرنا قديما مغطى بصفحة نحاسية سميكة مدورة قديمة وداخله وعاء.
فاستدعى سيادة الحبر الأعظم البطريرك اغناطيوس افرام الأول مطران حمص للروم الأرثوذكس نيافة الحبر الكسندروس وأمامه تم فتح الوعاء الذي تكسر لعتقه فظهر الزنار الشريف ملفوفاً بعضه على بعض وعلامات العتق باديةً عليه ووجد أيضاً أنبوبة من معدن رقيق في طرف الوعاء الأعلى تنطوي على عظم مجوف يلوح أنه في داخله قطعة رق أو ورق تخين ترك على حالته وتم جمع أجزاء الوعاء وحفظه.
أما الزنار فطوله 74سم وعرضه 5سم و سماكته 3ملم تقريباً لونه بيج فاتح وهو مصنوع من خيوط صوفية طولانية في الداخل (يرجح أنه مصنوع من خيوط كتان وحرير) نسج عليها خطوط من الحرير وطرز الزنار بخيوط من الذهب على سطحه الخارجي وقد تأكل من أطرافه لقدمه.

وقبل ثلاث سنوات ونتيجة للاوضاع الامنية الخطيرة في مدينة حمص تم نقل الزنار إلى مكان أكثر أماناً. حتى تم إعادته في 15 من آب لعام 2014 على يد موران مور إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني و نيافة المطران ما سلوانس بطرس النعمة.







​ 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين


----------



## soul & life (7 أغسطس 2015)

كل عام وانتم بخير بركة العدراء مريم تكون مع الجميع


----------



## Maran+atha (21 أغسطس 2015)

كل عام وانتم بخير
غدا عيد صعود جسد القديسة العذراء مريم ام النور





ربنا يبارككم ويعوض تعب محبتكم ويكون معكم دائما 
فيحافظ عليكم ويفرح قلبكم ويحقق كل امنياتكم للأبد آمين​


----------



## Maran+atha (21 أغسطس 2015)

*من المعروف أن نياحة القديسة الطاهرة مريم كان فى 21 طوبة حيث كانت قد بلغت من السن 58 سنة و 8 شهور و 16 يوم.*
*فبعد صعود السيد المسيح بأقل من 15 سنة أرسل الى أمة ملاكا “يحمل اليها خبر انتقالها، ففرحت كثيرا” وطلبت أن يجتمع اليها الرسل. فأمر السيد المسيح أن يجتمع الرسل من كل أنحاء العالم حيث كانوا متفرقين يكرزون بالأنجيل وأن يذهبوا الى الجثمانية حيث كانت العذراء موجودة*
*وبمعجزة إلهية "وٌجدوا جميعا" فى لحظة أمام السيدة العذراء فيما عدا توما الرسول الذى كان يكرز فى الهند.*
*وكان عدم حضوره الى الجثمانية لحكمة إلهية. فرحت العذراء بحضور الرسل و قالت لهم: أنة قد حان زمان إنتقالها من هذا العالم.*
*وبعدما عزَتهم وودَعتهم حضر إليها إبنها وسيدها يسوع المسيح مع حشد من الملائكة القديسين فأسلمت روحها الطاهرة بين يدية المقدستين يوم 21 طوبة ورفعها الرسل ووضعوها فى التابوت و هم يرتلون و الملائكة أيضا غير المنظورين يرتلون معهم ودفنوها فى القبر.*
*ولمدة ثلاثة أيام ظل الملائكة يرتلون حولها. لم تنقطع أصوات تسابيحهم وهبوب رائحة بخور ذكية كانت تعَطر المكان حتى أن التلاميذ لم يتركوا المكان إلا بعد إنقطاع صوت التسابيح ورائحة البخور أيضا.*
*وكانت مشيئة الرب أن يرفع الجسد الطاهر الى السماء محمولاً بواسطة الملائكة. وقد أخفى عن أعين الآباء الرسل هذا الأمر ماعدا القديس توما الرسول الذى كان يبشَر فى الهند ولم يكن حاضراً وقت نياحة العذراء.*
*كان القديس توما فى الهند، وكما قلنا لحكمة إلهية – لم يحضر إنتقال السيدة العذراء من أرضنا الفانية – ولكن سحابة حملتة لملاقاة جسد القديسة مريم فى الهواء. وسمع أحد الملائكة يقول له "تقدم و تبَارك من جسد كليٍة الطهر، ففعل كما أمرة الملاك".*

*ثم أرتفع الجسد الى السماء ثم أعادتة السحابة الى الهند ليكمل خدمتة وكرازتة هناك.*
*



*

*فكَــر القديس توما أن يذهب الى أورشليم لمقابلة باقى الرسل. فوصلها مع نهاية شهر أبيب – فأعلمه الرسل بنياحة السيدة العذراء. فطلب منهم أن يرى بنفسه الجسد قائلا: "إنه توما الذى لم يؤمن بقيامة السيد المسيح إلا بعد أن وضع يدية فى آثار المسامير". فلَما رجعوا معه وكشفوا التابوت لم يجدوا إلا الأكفان فحزنوا جدا، ظانين أن اليهود قد جائوا وسرقوه، فطمأنهم توما وقال لهم: "بل رأيت جسد العذراء الطاهرة محمولاً بين أيدى الملائكة".*
*فعرفوا منه أن ما رآه القديس توما الرسول يوافق نهاية اليوم الثالث الذى إنقطعت فيه التسابيح ورائحة البخور. فقرروا جميعا أن يصوموا من أول مسرى وأستمر الصيام لمدة أسبوعين. وهو الصوم المعروف بصوم العذراء. رافعين الصلاة والطلبات للرب يسوع أن يمنحهم بركة مشاهدة هذا الصعود لجسدها إلى السماء.*
*فحقق الرب طلبتهم فى هذا اليوم المبارك 16 مسرى، وأعلنهم أن الجسد محفوظ تحت شجرة الحياة فى الفردوس. لأن الجسد الذى حمل الله الكلمة تسعة أشهر وأخذ جسده أى ناسوته من جسدها لا يجب أن يبقى فى التراب ويتحلل ويكون عرضة للفساد ومرعى للدود والحشرات. ولازال تكريم السيد المسيح لأمه يبدو فى قبول شفاعتها لأنه قال "إنَى أكَرم الذين يكرموننى".*
*ولقد ظهر من القبر الذى كانت قد وضعت فيه عجائب كثيرة ذاع خبرها، مما أذهل اليهود الذين إجتمعوا وقرروا حرق الجسد الطاهر. فلما فتحوا القبر لم يجدوا فيه إلا بخوراً عطراً يتصاعد منه، فآمن جمع غفير منهم وأنصرف مشايخهم خائبين.*
*أم النور تدبر الإمور*
*بركة السيدة العذراء تكون مع جميعنا أمين*


----------



## Maran+atha (21 أغسطس 2015)

* كاهن قبطى يقيم قداس الأحد فى كنيسة الجثمانية **كنيسه قبر العذراء مريم فى صيام العذراء 17/8/2014م والكنيسه تقع أسفل جبل الزيتون بالقدس وهي كنيسه تحت مستوى الارض ،يعني ان ليها سلالم نزول حوالي أربعين سلمه بالكنيسة عده هياكل، حول قبر الست العذراء،كل طايفه ليها هيكل بتصلي بيه وهيكل الأقباط بالكنيسة الهيكل موجود مقابل قبر السيدة العذراء تماماً - شفاعتها تكون مع جميع المسيحيين. أمين -المصدر :  فرح Farah Salwa Razzouk و  Coptic Nazareth shared ‎Coptic Orthodox Patriarchate Jerusalem بطريركية الاقباط الارثوذكس بالقدس‎'  *


----------



## Maran+atha (21 أغسطس 2015)

*



*
*قبر السيده العذراء مريم فى أورشليم / القدس الذى وضع فيه جسدها الطاهر لمده 3 ايام قبل صعوده للسماء*
*في 16 مسرى كان صعود جسد سيدتنا الطاهرة مريم والدة الإله فأنها بينما كانت ملازمة الصلاة في القبر المقدس ومنتظرة ذلك الوقت السعيد الذي فيه تنطلق من رباطات الجسد أعلمها الروح القدس بانتقالها سريعا من هذا العالم الزائل ولما دنا الوقت حضر التلاميذ وعذارى جبل الزيتون وكانت السيدة مضطجعة علي سريرها. وإذا بالسيد المسيح قد حضر إليها وحوله ألوف ألوف من الملائكة. فعزاها وأعلمها بسعادتها الدائمة المعدة لها فسرت بذلك ومدت يدها وباركت التلاميذ والعذارى ثم أسلمت روحها الطاهرة بيد ابنها وألهها يسوع المسيح فأصعدها إلى المساكن العلوية آما الجسد الطاهر فكفنوه وحملوه إلى قبر هذا القبر أصبح ألان كنيسة الجثمانية **أو كنيسه قبر العذراء **والكنيسه تقع أسفل جبل الزيتون بالقدس وهي كنيسه تحت مستوى الارض ،يعني ان ليها سلالم نزول حوالي أربعين سلمه بالكنيسة عده هياكل، حول قبر الست العذراء كل طايفه ليها هيكل تصلي فيه وهيكل الأقباط بكنيسة الجثمانية **موجود مقابل قبر السيدة العذراء تماماً *
*



*

*ويقول السنكسار القبطى وفيما هم ذاهبون بجثمان القديسة مريم العذراء خرج بعض اليهود في وجه التلاميذ لمنع دفنه وأمسك أحدهم بالتابوت فانفصلت يداه من جسمه وبقيتا معلقتين حتى آمن وندم علي سوء فعله وبصلوات التلاميذ القديسين عادت يداه إلى جسمه كما كانتا. ولم يكن توما الرسول حاضرا وقت نياحتها، واتفق حضوره عند دفنها فرأي جسدها الطاهر مع الملائكة صاعدين به فقال له أحدهم: "أسرع وقبل جسد الطاهرة القديسة مريم " فأسرع وقبله. وعند حضوره إلى التلاميذ أعلموه بنياحتها فقال: "أنا لا أصدق حتى أعاين جسدها فأنتم تعرفون كيف أني شككت في قيامة السيد المسيح". فمضوا معه إلى القبر وكشفوا عن الجسد فلم يجدوه فدهش الكل وتعجبوا فعرفهم توما الرسول كيف أنه شاهد الجسد الطاهر مع الملائكة صاعدين به.*
*وقال لهم الروح القدس: "أن الرب لم يشأ أن يبقي جسدها في الأرض " وكان الرب قد وعد رسله الأطهار أن يريها لهم في الجسد مرة أخري فكانوا منتظرين إتمام ذلك الوعد الصادق حتى اليوم السادس عشر من شهر مسرى حيث تم الوعد لهم برؤيتها وهي جالسة عن يمين ابنها وإلهها وحولها طغمات الملائكة وتمت بذلك نبوة داود القائلة: "قامت الملكة عن يمين الملك " وكانت سنو حياتها علي الأرض ستين سنة. جازت منها اثنتي عشرة سنة في الهيكل وثلاثين سنة في بيت القديس يوسف البار. وأربع عشرة سنة عند القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي، كوصية الرب القائل له: "هذا ابنك " وليوحنا: "هذه أمك".*
*شفاعتها تكون معنا. آمين.*
*السنكسار القبطى صعود جسد القديسة مريم العذراء (16 مسرى)*


----------



## Maran+atha (21 أغسطس 2015)

*



*


*كثيرون يخلطون مابين رداء السيده العذراء مريم والزنار 
الزنار اهدته القديسة العذراء مريم هى شخصيا للقديس توما الرسول ليثبت للتلاميذ حقيقة اصعاد جسدها الى السماء محموله ومحاطه باالملائكه الاطهار حيث رأى هذا المنظر اثناء عوته من رحلته التبشيريه فى الهند وهذا الزنار موجود حاليا فى حمص بسوريا ...
اما الرداء ( الثوب ) فهو موجود فى دوله جورجيا فى شرق اوربا ... 
معلومه مدونه بمعرفة دياكون / صموئيل ذكى — with الانبا صموئيل شفيعى and 2 others.*


----------



## Maran+atha (21 أغسطس 2015)

*






*

*يوجد فى كنيسة الجثمانية كنيسه قبر العذراء مريم كنائس صغيرة وبها هياكل لطوائف مسيحية متعددة وهذه إحدى الكنائس*
*










*


----------

